# New n scale coupler (for next year)



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

For the N & Z scale crowd, it appears that we will have the opportunity to buy a new coupler (how many suppliers of couplers will that be......Micro Train, etc.)

http://nztproducts.blogspot.com/


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Well it certainly _looks_ good. I wonder if it will couple well to Micro Trains (it claims it will but the proof is in the pudding)?


----------

